# Southern Swamp Boyz presents Party @ the Parks - Tower Trax Oct. 12-14



## BruteB (Oct 7, 2010)

2012 Party @ the Parks - Party at the Planet at Tower Trax ATV park in Fluker, Louisiana is right around the corner, October 12-14.

Friday night ride at 9pm with a round-up pre-party at 8pm in the parking lot. For Saturday registration for the Planet ATV Show UR Shine starts at 10am, voting is 12-2pm. The Old School Bog is 3-5pm with plenty of prizes to be won and giveaways. No power class, just line up and race or pick your grudge match. We will also have our DJ System keeping the party going! 
Saturday night throw down at 8pm. We will let you know where or just listen for the music and look for the lights.

This is the Finale of the Party Rides so you don't want to miss this!!!

Find us on our Facebook page.....Southern Swamp Boyz


----------

